# Enfant arrive plus tard que prévu



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Lorsqu'un enfant arrive plus tard que prévu au contrat car rendez vous chez le pédiatre ou revenu tard la veille donc enfant fatigué.
Le parent peut t'il déduire les frais d'entretien des heures où il n'est pas venu.
Par exemple contrat 8h30 17h30 l'enfant arrive à 10h, le parent veut déduire les frais d'entretien de 8h30 à 10h.
En a t'il le droit ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Titine15 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Bonne question, en tout cas avec moi si ils arrivent plus tard ou partent plus tôt tant pis pour eux je ne touches pas à lentretien


----------



## Lijana (18 Octobre 2022)

je ne déduit ni les heures, convenance personnel, s'il arrive en retard le matin ou part en avance le soir. ni les ind d'entretien que sont à la journée pour moi, même s'il arrive ou part avant l'heure


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je demande 3.55 euros pour une jolie d'accueil JUSQU'À 9h de présence. Donc même si arrivée tardive, rien n'est à défalquer de cette somme.


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Journée et pas jolie !


----------



## loli33 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi je ne déduirais pas. Il faut voir ensuite ce qui est noté dans votre contrat...


----------



## Lijana (18 Octobre 2022)

par contre si vous êtes au minimum et que le parent arrive plus tard le soir, vous pouvez augmente votre taux


----------



## Lijana (18 Octobre 2022)

Catie, vous êtes au minimum alors, 3,55€ pour une 'jolie' journée


----------



## Mimipoupina (18 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que ça dépend de comment est rédiger votre contrat, le mien stipule bien que le tarif de l'indemnité d'entretien est en "forfait journée" donc pas possible de déduire si l'enfant vient moins longtemps mais si c'est pas clairement indiqué je crois que c'est autorisé de faire au prorata des heures réellement faîtes pour les IE


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Je ne prends pas de forfait, je prends le FE a l'heure soit 0,39 cts.


----------



## Lijana (18 Octobre 2022)

Ah ok. Donc oui. Il a raison le pe. Et vous êtes au-dessous du minimum legal donc. 
Et le minimum ce serait 0,395


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

*Emily « Je ne prends pas de forfait, je prends le FE a l'heure soit 0,39 cts. »

Quelle idée ! Pourquoi ne pas imposer 4€ par jour … c’est loin d’être du vol avec toutes les augmentations de charges 

Sinon *convenance personnelle

Elle n’a qu’à prendre ses rdv après l’accueil ou le samedi

C’est pas ton problème !

Déjà pas cher si en + il faut déduire … d’ailleurs aujourd’hui c’est grève dans pas mal de secteurs donc ATTENTION aux parents qui cherchent midi à quatorze heure 👎🏼😡


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Vous êtes en dessous du minimum légal. Revoyez cela.


----------



## Lijana (18 Octobre 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> Je ne prends pas de forfait, je prends le FE a l'heure soit 0,39 cts.


Vous aviez la réponse à votre question.


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Quelqu'un aurait le tableau avec le tarif des FE par rapport aux nombres d'heures s'il vous plaît.


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

C'est pas possible de toujours pinailler pour quelques centimes ou quelques euros....  
Dans mon cas, non je ne déduis ni les heures pour convenance perso, ni pour les IE ... 
Quand il y a ce genre de demande, j'ai l'impression qu'on nous prend pour des marchands de tapis avec qui ont peut toujours négocier pour un oui ou pour un non ....


----------



## Lijana (18 Octobre 2022)

3,55€/9*nombre heures


----------



## Capri95 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
En avance le soir ou en retard les matins les IDE sont dû a plein tarif chez moi, c'est de la convenance personnelle pour ce PE
Et même dans l'absolu pourquoi vouloir déduire aussi peu ? c'est dingue les pingres que peuvent être certains PE..   mais quand on les entend parler de leur chères têtes blondes c'est la priorité ! ouais, ouais.. quand j'entend ce genre de discours je me méfie maintenant 
Comme disait une ancienne postante " le bien être de l'enfant s'arrête au porte-monnaie des PE"


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Capri95 tout a fait d'accord.
Toujours payer moins, ça me rend dingue.
Pour le même enfant, hier absence toute la journée car malade, en fait une otite et vraiment pas bien.
Ce matin je récupère la petite  qui n'est pas en super forme et la maman me sort un certificat médical pour me déduire ma journée probablement 😡
Déduire une journée quelle honte, première fois que cela m'arrive en 12 ans.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Emily compte bien le nombre de jours que tu soustraites pour une année c'est 5 maxi!


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui nounoucat je sais.
Je suis vraiment remontée car je suis très gentille mais là c'est le pompon.
La petite doit partir à 17h30 les parents arrivent à 17h30 ce qui veut dire qu'ils ne partent pas à cette heure puisqu'il y a la transmission et je ne compte rien.
Trop c....
Voilà le remerciement.


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Et bien vous lui comptez à la fin du mois ou alors elle arrive à 17h20 pour être reparti à 17h30 avec son enfant 

Les temps de transmission font  parties intégrante des heures de travail et doivent être rémunérées


----------



## jennyfleur (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,  les indemnités à l heure ce n est pas légal. Ce que dit la loi:
À partir du 1er août 2022 : 
Le minimum des indemnités d'entretien est porté à 3,55 €

Vous pouvez donc vous référer au tableau ci-dessous :



Accueil de moins de 6h43 min (6,717 h)



2.65 euros par jour.
Accueil de plus 6h43min (6,717 h)

3,55 € / 9 multiplié par le nombre d'heures d'accueil effectif, puis arrondi monétairement.


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

jennyfleur les heures d'accueil effectif c'est le nombre d'heures mensuel ou j'ai accueilli l'enfant ?


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

non, ce sont les h par jour, par exemple, si tu accueilles 10h:    3,55/9 X 10=3,94
pour 11h:      3,55/9 X 11= 4,33


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

J'ai trouvé un simulateur sur paje emploi pour calculer les FE.
J'ai un contrat avec des heures différentes chaques jours et je viens de tester le simulateur c'est pas mal.


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Merci liline17


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

*« les indemnités à l heure ce n est pas légal. Ce que dit la loi:
À partir du 1er août 2022 : 
Le minimum des indemnités d'entretien est porté à 3,55 € »

⚠️ Il faut même faire un rattrapage depuis le 1er AOÛT 
📌 la loi c’est La loi *


----------



## Nounousand02 (18 Octobre 2022)

J'avez capturer ces tableau dans des post précédent pour les IE


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

​Pour répondre à ta question concernant les heures de départ du soir​Tu peux donner ceci à tes employeurs qui arrive à 17H30
​
	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
En vigueur étendu
*Décompte du temps de travail*

Le travail débute à l'heure prévue dans le contrat de travail, ou par le planning remis par le particulier employeur à l'assistant maternel, ou encore à l'heure d'arrivée de l'enfant avec la personne habilitée à le déposer, si celle-ci est antérieure.

*Il prend fin à l'heure prévue dans le contrat de travai*l, ou par le planning remis par le particulier employeur à l'assistant maternel, *ou à l'heure à laquelle l'enfant quitte le lieu d'accueil avec la personne habilitée à le récupérer, si celle-ci est postérieure.*​


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Idem on ne calcule pas les IE à l'heure. Le minimum est de 2,65 jusqu'à 6h51.

On ne peut pas y déroger. 

Ce n'est quand même pas nouveau ! 

Et non si l'enfant arrive plus tard ou part plus tôt ce n'est pas non plus proratisable. 

Il faut arrêter de se mettre des balles dans le pied. 

On reste ferme, et surtout on applique les ie de préférence au dessus des minimas.


----------



## Emily (19 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour les infos les filles.
Oui je vais être plus ferme et surtout moins gentille car plus on en fait et plus les parents en profitent.

Sur le site paje emploi j'ai trouvé le simulateur pour calculer les frais d'entretien comme ça les parents ne pourront rien dire et vérifier par eux mêmes les calculs.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

2,65€ jusqu'à 6h43 minutes 
3,55€ minimum pour 9 heures d'accueil 
0,394€ par heure supplémentaire au delà de 9 heures d'accueil


----------

